# Where is the most common mistake made?



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

Is it during the entry to the stand? Call? Basic caller position? Wind? Or any other factor you may want to add.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

From what little I know on predator hunting I would say scouting out the area you plan on hunting is the most important factor, all the above concerns will get sorted out once you've scouted out the area. It makes it a lot harder to get anything to come to you if you're on the opposite side of their normal travel patterns; of coarse worse if you're sitting in the middle of one cause you'll get busted before you know it. To put it in perspective, you're hunting after a possible record Bull or Buck but keep getting out smarted-- learn from your mistakes, change your techniques, try again, change again, try again; eventually it will all come together ------ APPLY this to predator hunting and you will be successful-- don't get discouraged and have Fun.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good one Rick.

As for the most common, walking in drawing attention.

Slip in slip out


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think a lot of new hunters don't use common sense.... Sit down and sit still, then call.... Scan the area constantly...slowly.


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

On a call said:


> Good one Rick.
> 
> As for the most common, walking in drawing attention.
> 
> Slip in slip out


That's what she said.


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Benbibler said:


> That's what she said.


BAHAHAHA He beat us to it Tom !


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I think the most common, is setup! of course not every place you hunt can make a great setup. But there is a lot that can go wrong once you sit down. There is no telling where that critter my come from. That is where you need to out smart the predator. 9 times out of 10 he will hook your wind, but the question is what route will he take.? 
I have a buddy that hunted all last season with no kill but he would call them in but watch them leave cause he left the back door wide open. Its a easy mistake.


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

I think I got pretty lucky getting mine by myself. I would say hunting with a partner makes for a more successful hunt. That way you can cover a wider area and stop that yote before it catches wind. (Hopefully)









But what do i know


----------

